# Oppo 93 - skip to disc menu?



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

One of the things I find really annoying is popping in a blu ray and having the "menu button" become non-functional... forcing me to skip (or in some cases only FFWD) through a bunch of previews.

Is there any trick to skipping right to a disc menu?onder:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That is a disc restriction on many BluRays. It has nothing to do with the player. The only way is to use the chapter skip button.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Yea... I figured as much. I remember, tho, years ago when I bought my Oppo DVD player that CNET had a link for a sequence of buttons you could press on your remote that would take you right to the disc menu...

I just remembered that last night... thought I would ask


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

27dnast said:


> One of the things I find really annoying is popping in a blu ray and having the "menu button" become non-functional... forcing me to skip (or in some cases only FFWD) through a bunch of previews.
> 
> Is there any trick to skipping right to a disc menu?onder:


Hello,
At least on DVD's, if you press the Yellow Button, it will go to the longest Chapter on the disc. This is invariably the Movie. It might also work for non Java BD's, but I am not certain.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hmmm... That's interesting. I'll give it a try the next time I fire up a movie!


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

I still don't have a BD player, but at least on a DVD player if you pop in a movie, let it start to load, then push 'stop' twice or three times, then 'play' you can then hit the menu button to go straight to the menu. No idea if it works on a BD player, but worth a shot.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I tried the yellow button... no dice.


----------

